# Jolly rogers marine and upholstery



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

We are a new business in pensacola at 2201 west navy blvd we are the only one stop shop on the Gulf.At jolly rodgers,we have a few names that you may recognize in house Shane with Livingston marine,Bryant klein diesel ,carpentry & boat detail,Bobby with b&d boat fiberglass and restoration also have a upholstery shop in house. Give us a call for all your boating needs









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Mention pff and get 10% off

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Great !!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great folks ya'll. Bryant and Shane put in my new generator.
Chris and Shane get all the outboard stuff I can't handle myself.

I hope to get the boat to their place for cosmetic surgery over the winter.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Offering 10% off on trailer repair and upholstery your place or ours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NavyCTRC (Feb 23, 2011)

*Email*

I need some outdrive work, can you please e-mail me at [email protected], I am at work, no phone.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Btt still offering the 10%

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

